# BOLT MoCA setup question



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

_Question posed to me via PM..._
- - - - -
In the office I have my coax jack and the router/switch.
In the living room I have a TiVo Bolt and coax jack. I also have an Nvidia Shield TV next to the TiVo Bolt.

Right now both devices are set using wireless through a Google OnHub. The only problem I have is the Nvidia Shield TV will switch between the 2.4GHz and 5Ghz depending on what the OnHub and it negotiate. I have movies on a server that need the 5Ghz or they won't play correctly.

Would it be possible to add a TiVo bridge in the office. In the living room, set the TiVo Bolt to use the Moca network created by the bridge, then plug the Nvidia Shield TV into the Bolt's Ethernet port to get faster/reliable speeds?

Would I need to change anything on the TiVo Bolt, besides the networking setting? I'm referring to the coax coming into the Bolt. Would anything happen on that end, or will all of the physical cabling changes be in the office?

I have a Cox tuning adapter in the living room. The coax goes from the wall, to the tuning adapter, which then goes into the TiVo Bolt.

Would Moca work with that, or would a splitter somehow be required.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Would it be possible to add a TiVo bridge in the office. In the living room, set the TiVo Bolt to use the Moca network created by the bridge, then plug the Nvidia Shield TV into the Bolt's Ethernet port to get faster/reliable speeds?


Yes, what you're looking to do is very possible -- though some additional tweaks will be required. Assuming a TiVo Bridge as your bridging MoCA adapter, the bandwidth from the BOLT to the router should be a consistent 400+Mbps. (see here)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What you've proposed is generally correct, though a couple additional tweaks are needed...

*Secure/Strengthen MoCA network* :: You'll need to get a "PoE" MoCA filter (e.g.) installed on the input to the first splitter encountered by your cable provider's incoming coax line, to keep neighboring MoCA networks out, your MoCA network secure inside your home, and to provide a performance boost for your MoCA network by reflecting the MoCA signals back onto your coax lines. For a bit more info on "PoE" MoCA filters, see here ... and here.

*Tuning Adapter configuration* :: You'll need a MoCA-compatible splitter at the BOLT location to reconfigure the BOLT's coax connection so that it doesn't connect through the tuning adapter's "RF/TV Out" coax port, owing to this port's severe dampening of MoCA signals. You'll also want to install a "protective" MoCA filter (distinct from the "PoE" MoCA filter) onto the input of the tuning adapter, to protect the TA from MoCA signals. See this post for more info and a diagram demonstrating proper connections.

*Create the MoCA network *:: TiVo Bridge in the office connected to the coax lines and router LAN port ... requiring a MoCA-compatible splitter (e.g.) so both the TiVo Bridge and cable modem/router can be directly connected to the coax. The TiVo Bridge will automatically create the MoCA network once the adapter is properly wired, though its MoCA status LED won't light-up until the first MoCA client is able to successfully connect.


*BOLT as MoCA client *:: Once the BOLT and tuning adapter are properly connected, and the MoCA network is established, you should be able to attempt the MoCA connection for the BOLT, configuring the BOLT as a "MoCA client" via the 'Change Network Settings' dialog (what used to be the "Connect using MoCA" option).

*Extending Wired Networking via a MoCA-client TiVo DVR* :: Once the TiVo DVR has been successfully configured and tested as a MoCA client, you should be able to connect the Nvidia Shield via Ethernet to the BOLT's Ethernet port to extend wired networking to the Shield. See this post for more info.
See this post for links to commonly needed MoCA setup components.


----------



## Chip Elan (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you for the detailed response.

I did go outside and track down the cable box from the ISP. I noticed there were already splitters out there. 5-1002. Would you recommend I swap those out for ones that are 5-1625 (I thought I read that in another one of your posts)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

It'd make sense to me, especially if already placing an order.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chip Elan said:


> I did go outside and track down the cable box from the ISP. I noticed there were already splitters out there. 5-1002. Would you recommend I swap those out for ones that are 5-1625...?


See also this recent post: Moca just quit


----------



## Chip Elan (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you so much for your help with this. I'm hoping it has been successfully installed. 

I did it in stages in case something broke I could figure out which moving part it was.

First up - In the living room I added a splitter to the mix. Before I had the COX cable going to the tuning adapter and from the tuning adapter into the TiVo. Now I have a splitter (and POE for the tuning adapter) for the tuning adapter and TiVo Bolt. Watched TV to make sure that was good.

Next - In the office added a switch and splitter. The router was full so that was a quick install and the splitter was fine.

Then - Went outside to the COX box and replaced the two splitters out there with new ones. The old ones were 5-1002. Don't know if it would make a difference, but since it was inexpensive, why not. Also put on the POE before the first splitter.

Finally, the moment of truth. I hooked up and powered on the TiVo Bridge. Okay, that was too easy. Then went to the Bolt and changed to MoCa client and at first it didn't get an IP address, but the second time it did. I then took an Ethernet cable from the Bolt and plugged into a laptop. Using IPERF3 I was getting around 300Mbps. Nice! More than I need, but should make streaming great. Finally, hooked up the Nvidia Shield TV to the Bolt's Ethernet and it worked fine. No change of settings as it picked the wired connection. 

Watched a few scenes from movies, browsed YouTube, the usual.

Everything seems to be working fine!

Thanks again for your help with this.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chip Elan said:


> I did it in stages in case something broke I could figure out which moving part it was.





Chip Elan said:


> I then took an Ethernet cable from the Bolt and plugged into a laptop. Using IPERF3 I was getting around 300Mbps.


Kudos on the deliberate, stepped approach and verifying the connectivity and bandwidth using iPerf.

Happy to help, and hope things keep humming along for you.

p.s. IIRC, I found I needed to tweak the number of streams in iPerf to get it to really push the bandwidth limits. It's been a while since I last used it though, so I may be getting the setting wrong.

p.p.s. Very fun, suspenseful narrative for closure. Thanks!


----------

